# ImageMixer 3 - Problem viewing clip in edit window



## mzig (Mar 15, 2008)

I just got a Panasonic SDR-H200 HDD camcorder and uploaded some clips using ImageMixer 3. I don't have any problem uploading or doing playback for the clips, but when I try to edit the clips I can't get the clip to show up in the editing window (doesn't playback - screen is just black). There is probably an easy answer to this, but it's driving me crazy and could use some help!! Thanks!


----------



## malyala.venu (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi,

I also have the same problem exactly what you described. I guess Image mixer does not give you any options to edit the videos, all it gives you is options to add title and transition effects between videos, add some music. Even that I am not able to do. I guess you cannot cut the videos, and more so you cannot even join them, so guess what if u shot a three hours video with intermittent breaks each of them sits in your dvd is as an individual playlist.

All in all it might be a useless software that never works !


----------



## TLO03 (Apr 1, 2008)

I also have the same problem.


----------



## aleksa.au (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi all,

I have the same problem as described. 

HDD widescreen camera Panasonic
Clips thumbnails do not show when you want to edit them and produce DVD with menus.

By the way, problem is also that original video clips format, when you just copy raw *.mod files from camera HDD to PC, these are not recognized by 
NeroVision Express nor any other DVD authoring tool I tried (including AVS).
do not recognize that clip is widescreen, but plays it in 4:3 format :-(


When I import clips from the camera HDD to PC using ImageMixer software, I get *.mpg files, which can be played in proper widescreen format only in VLC player. Windows Media player and others don't recognize wide screen. 
These *.mpg clips are not recognized as video clips at all, by NeroVision Express 3, AVS and other DVD authoring tools.
But on top of that, these you can't even use in ImageMixer ?!?!?!!!!!

I'll send you a screenshot that ImageMixer sucks tham in some way, but it crashes when you try to proceed. 

I think the problem may be the video format the camera and provided software generate, that format may not be a standard. That's what AVS told me. It expected 720x480 or 720x576, but camera clips are 704x576 ?Q?Q

Have a look













Please note that thumbnails do not show for the clips. You can't play them either. And if you click on button to edit or create dvd, it just crashes, with no error message...

Please help if any ideas...

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi all, welcome to TSF

We've had a few questions about ImageMixer 3 recently, but not many answers. Most of the people having problems with this software switch to something better like Vegas or Premiere because it is so bad.


----------



## aleksa.au (Apr 2, 2008)

I came across interesting information on another forum (I didn't try the utility yet...)

http://www.pana3ccduser.com/showthread.php?t=17879

The only thing - still no solution on how to edit clips and create proper DVD

Hope someone will come up with something good...


----------



## mzig (Mar 15, 2008)

So is the answer that we really need to buy another editing software? That's pretty sketchy that Panasonic sells their camera with software that doesn't even work with the camera!!!


----------



## kbrowning (May 29, 2008)

OK, so it's not me. It doesn't work with clips from my Cannon FS100 either. Sounds like this software is wasting space on my drive - time to uninstall and find something better.


----------



## tim maguire (Apr 20, 2009)

Hmmm...too bad. I just joined the Tech Support Forum to get an answer to this question and the answer is the stock software that comes with the Canon camera is crap. Que sera, I suppose.


----------

